# Paul McCartney To Play First Ever Show In Halifax, Nova Scotia



## Kenmac (Jan 24, 2007)

Just saw this a few minutes ago but the people of Halifax probably already know about this. 


Music Legend Paul McCartney To Perform His First Ever Show In Halifax, Nova Scotia on Saturday July 11th 2009.

"Very happy to be playing Halifax. The Canadian audiences are great and the timing of the event, with the arrival of the Tall Ships, means that it will be an exciting event for us all. We are looking forward to rocking in Halifax."

HALIFAX, NOVA SCOTIA - Power Promotional Events President Harold MacKay announced today that Halifax will play host to the largest and most exciting concert in its 260 year history.

"We are pleased and thrilled to announce today that our city will welcome Sir Paul McCartney live in concert on the Halifax Commons, Saturday, July 11, 2009. With sales of over 100 million, Paul is listed by the Guinness World Records as the most successful musician and composer in popular music history. This iconic and legendary performers presence in our city will be an historic event for all Atlantic Canadians." said Mr. MacKay.
Premier of the Province of Nova Scotia, Rodney MacDonald said, "Sir Paul McCartney is considered to be one of the world's top music acts. The opportunity for Halifax to host a concert of this magnitude will bring important economic benefits to the province and further solidify Halifax's reputation as a leader in hosting major events in Eastern Canada. Nova Scotia will be a centre for world-class events this summer with Sir Paul McCartney, Tall Ships and other significant festivals and events throughout the summer".

Halifax Mayor Peter Kelly is very pleased about this significant event coinciding with Tall Ships Nova Scotia Festival 2009. "The British established this strategic port city to guard against invasion a long time ago. The enemy never did attack, and today we can happily say that Halifax will openly welcome the British Invasion of 2009."

This show is in keeping with a series of special one off concerts Paul has been performing over the last year, whilst making international headlines and taking him to places he's never been before.

In June 2008 Paul received a heroes welcome as he rocked the city of Liverpool when he played at Anfield Stadium as part of the citys celebrations for the European Capital Of Culture. In the same month Paul performed a spectacular free show, the "Independence Concert", to over 350,000 people in Kievs Independence Square which was the largest outdoor music event in the history of the Ukraine. July then took Paul to the city of Quebec for yet another huge headline-making event as he performed to 300,000 people in the citys national park, The Plains Of Abraham, to help celebrate Quebecs 400th anniversary. Paul also found the time (only just though!) to join Billy Joel on stage for the "Last Play At Shea" show in July, marking the last show ever at New Yorks famous Shea Stadium. The Beatles were the first band to perform at Shea Stadium in 1965, which went down in history as the first ever stadium rock show. September saw another first for Paul as he played his "Friendship First", concert in Tel Aviv, Israel. This was Pauls first ever visit to Israel. The Beatles were banned from performing there at the height of Beatlemania in the 60s.

In April of this year Paul performed at the David Lynch Foundations benefit concert, "Change Begins Within", in New York, where he was joined on stage with Ringo Starr for a special finale. Paul also headlined the Coachella Festival (his first US festival appearance) and performed a show to mark the opening of The New Joint at the Hard Rock Hotel & Casino in Las Vegas, a gig which sold out in seven seconds, setting a new sales record as tickets went at a rate of 600 a second!

Details for tickets will be announced shortly.


----------



## Luke98 (Mar 4, 2007)

Tempting... But It'll probably cost an arm and a leg.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

:zzz: ... :zzz: ... :zzz: ... :zzz:


----------



## mrmatt1972 (Apr 3, 2008)

He dares not play in Newfoundland now that the EU has banned seal products. He was a big influence on that misguided decision.


----------



## geckodog (Apr 9, 2007)

General Admission Tix are $125, and I think I heard the VIP 's being $300+


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

geckodog said:


> General Admission Tix are $125, and I think I heard the VIP 's being $300+


Unless Nova Scotia has a profit mongering resellers like Tickets Now or something. But then again they might take a hit because it's Sir Paul,... :zzz:...:zzz:...:zzz:


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Thanks for the warning. We'll be passing through Halifax about that hour. We've got a hotel for the next weekend, glad it didn't coincide!

Silly Love Songs...gawd almighty!

Now the tall ships event, *that* rocks!

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

Mooh said:


> Silly Love Songs...gawd almighty!.


I've always thought that if they want it increase the efficacy of water boarding at Guantanamo Bay, they should play this song at the same time.


----------



## allthumbs56 (Jul 24, 2006)

Mooh said:


> Thanks for the warning. We'll be passing through Halifax about that hour. We've got a hotel for the next weekend, glad it didn't coincide!
> 
> Silly Love Songs...gawd almighty!
> 
> ...


As horrible as that song may be, I'd gladly claim it as mine if I we're collecting it's royalties. :smile:


----------

